# OSB desk?



## DarkDubzs (May 7, 2014)

Ive been planning on building a desk for some time now. It will be a desk to use my computer mainly. I also want it to be big, about 5-6 feet long and 20" deep. My first plan was to use all plywood, like 1" thick sheet for top, and 3/4 for rest. Then, i realized plywood would be too expensive for me to use, so i decided on MDF, I would just paint it. Now, ive looked into OSB , which i used to just refer to as plywood at Home Depot. OSB is pretty cheap, maybe $15 for a 4*8 sheet. I already have my desktop, which is a pretty thick (i think mdf) door that was given to me for free, so that will be my desktop. I would only need one 4*8 sheet of wood for the sides and everything else seen in my plan below. 

Now, my questions is... Would 1/4", 1/2" or 3/4" OSB be strong enough for the legs and little shelves seen below? Im scared it will basically crumble under weight since its just shreds of wood glued together. The desk will probably have 20-30 lbs of weight on top and a couple to few lbs at most in the little shelves.

Also, I know the sheets have a smooth side which should be good for paining already, but what about the rough side it has too? Can i sand OSB? I ask because i want to paint all sides and edges of the wood and i want them to be smooth. So can i sand the edges and rough side of the wood to make it really smooth? If that wouldnt work, what can i do to make it smooth?









Ignore the dark blue text on the right, that was for my plan with plywood. And instead of 7 feet, it will be 5-6 feet long. It will also be 20" deep.


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

There is no way I would even consider it!


----------



## DarkDubzs (May 7, 2014)

Paarker said:


> There is no way I would even consider it!


Why's that?


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

My brother built a desk like back when we were younger (it was for our Commodore 64) since scraps of OSB were all we had access to. Surprisingly the desk did hold up - I think it is actually still in my parents basement - but it was not a very nice desk. The legs were very wobbly and if you put a lot of lateral force on it I'm sure it would crumble - especially with the 5-6 foot span - ours was only about 3 1/2 feet. Bottom line is it would work if that is all you could possibly afford, but it is not the best choice.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I would go minimum 1/2" preferably 3/4" MDF if cost is a factor, it will hold fasteners and paint much better.

29" plus the top thickness will be a quite a bit higher than standard computer desks by the way.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'd recommend avoiding it. For one, OSB usually isn't very still, so over a large desktop span you'd probably get some sagging. Ignoring it, the stuffs a pain to work with. Its possible to get a good finish on it that won't tear up your hands, but with the time you'd invest in it it'd be cheaper to go with plywood


----------



## DarkDubzs (May 7, 2014)

Im making up a new plan. I found out i can get THIS for quite cheap, and its actually the exact kind of wood finish i wanted for my desktop. Ill also be using the legs that come with it (ADILS). I also plan on using an OSB board that i already had to do this kind of desktop design, so i can have some storage space built in for papers, book, etc. The OSB board will be pained a similar color to the ikea top, probably light brown, and nailed under the ikea top. The only problem im faced with is i need to make the legs shorter somehow so the desktop wont be too tall with the added few inches from the storage space under. I can always cut them shorter and weld on the bottom part or make up some bottom thing so the feet wont scratch my floor or something. I can instead get these adjustable legs, but they're $15 each... not worth it to me.
But this new plan is sounding great (and cheap) to me!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

DarkDubzs said:


> Why's that?


Oh, so many reasons. 

Bad idea.

OSB (oriented strand board) is not a furniture grade material.

Its made for building construction. Used for roof decking, sub floors and shear panels, in other words rough carpentry.

OSB is also used to make shipping crates

No joining or finishing techniques I know of will allow you to build any kind of furniture that you'd be proud of.

Even as cheap as it is you'll waste your money trying.


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

jharris2 said:


> Oh, so many reasons.
> 
> Bad idea.
> 
> ...


These are the reason and thanks for answering.


----------



## DarkDubzs (May 7, 2014)

I changed my desk plan. Please refer to my last reply above.

Actually, i forgot i changed it again. Lol

So now im going to just use the table, and use some of the big OSB sheets i have (probably will use one) to build a couple of small shelf-like things like THIS or maybe THIS, but it would be harder to build these because i would have to make the case, then the drawers with the rollers. Then ill paint them a light brown color probably, still deciding on the color. 

THIS is the table i decided on, again, by the way. Later on ill probably mod it to have a design like THIS.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Even with the design changes, you'll still get the same answer on using osb: don't. Even just the desk top, you'll still end up dealing with far, far too much work to get a surface that you would even want to touch, let alone work on. The main surface alone would require hours of sanding and tens of coats of finish to get anything close to a smooth surface. The sides you can pretty well give up on finishing without doing any sort of solid wood edgebanding, and with the effort you've just put into the last two steps you would end up with more invested than if you built the entire top from solid wood


----------



## Geccko (May 9, 2014)

I would say that OSB is not as bad as people would think, I made some smaller tables out of it, and some bedroom closets. You just have to now that it could sag if it is not reinforced. Here in EU there is a lot of furniture made out of chipboard and if you ask me OSB is better. I also had one workbench made entirely out of OSB and I was surprised how long it lasted. 
About surface, yes it is needed a lot of sanding but with belt sander that's no problem. I have made me a small computer table top with OSB and it took me some time to sand it and I think I put 3 coats of lacquer on it and it looks and feels great. 

Just for info, John Heisz made a video built for the stool made out of OSB.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

My wife calls it SOB!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Sandind makes a decent enough surface, for about 10 minutes. Biggest issue I've had is with the slightest change in humidity the chips start delaminating, and boom, splinters. Ever get a splinter in your keister?


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

yeah... you need a mouse surface somewhere, and even with a mouse pad and wrist pads and everything else... you'll have spinters in your wrists.

I might consider using OSB for legs... if I were back in college and eating ramen noodles. but the surface... would definitely be plywood based. Id probably go with cheap non skinned plywood and put formica over it.

If you REALLY dont care how terrible it looks, you might save a few bucks using dimensional lumber for legs and throwing a 1/4" plywood skin over it. That will get you strength and rigidity. 

If you have a table saw, you can even cheat the system a bit... get some pine 4x4 posts, rip them on a table saw to give them a nice clean/straight edge, you can even taper them if you make a jig. 15 bucks and you have 4 legs that you can paint a nice solid black stain and pretend its ikea.

You can even look to some work benches and outfeed tables for inspiration. They are often designed from cheap materials but made to look relatively presentable. Wont be gracing the oval office, but you could fool a hipster into thinking its some sort of modern design.


----------



## whiskeypete (Jan 23, 2013)

DarkDubzs said:


> I changed my desk plan. Please refer to my last reply above.
> 
> Actually, i forgot i changed it again. Lol
> 
> ...


To be honest with you, I think you'd be better off just buying the cabinet or drawer unit from ikea as well. I really cant imagine copying them using osb and then spending hours going through sand paper to make it all smooth, then painting and adding hardware. I don't think it would be cheaper in the long run.

That white osb desk in the last link does not look sturdy at all.


----------



## Geccko (May 9, 2014)

Where is the fun in buying things when you can built it with your own hands  
I still think that OSB is good enough for smaller project. Or just buy laminated chipboard, they are cheep and you don't need sanding or painting it. 

If anybody wonder here is like "fact sheet" of OSB http://ss1.spletnik.si/4_4/000/000/2c6/738/OSB-Splo-no-ENG.pdf

• water-repellent CONTIFACE surface
• easy to handle, just as solid softwood
• sanded surface available for coating and varnishing


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Geccko said:


> Where is the fun in buying things when you can built it with your own hands
> I still think that OSB is good enough for smaller project. Or just buy laminated chipboard, they are cheep and you don't need sanding or painting it.
> 
> If anybody wonder here is like "fact sheet" of OSB http://ss1.spletnik.si/4_4/000/000/2c6/738/OSB-Splo-no-ENG.pdf
> ...


Smaller project or no, go out and run your hand palm first over a sheet of OSB. Once the ER pulls all of the crap soaked splinters out of your hand, feel free to report on how many jewellery boxes you build with it


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

you could maybe pour a bunch or urethane epoxy or whatever they use on stump tables and bars... but that would probably take a gallon and cost as much as a better peice of wood.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

epicfail48 said:


> Smaller project or no, go out and run your hand palm first over a sheet of OSB. Once the ER pulls all of the crap soaked splinters out of your hand, feel free to report on how many jewellery boxes you build with it


Most of the OSB I've seen/worked with has been terrible, as you say. I did buy some for making utility shelves out of, though, which had one side that was perfectly smooth. It almost felt like they'd sanded it and then coated it with some kind of epoxy or something. It was a couple dollars more for each sheet, but not more than that. I haven't seen it since (nor have I looked for it), but good OSB does exist!


----------



## Geccko (May 9, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> Smaller project or no, go out and run your hand palm first over a sheet of OSB. Once the ER pulls all of the crap soaked splinters out of your hand, feel free to report on how many jewellery boxes you build with it


As I said, I have OSB on my computer desk now for a few years and no splinters. Sorry but sanding and few coats of lacquer and I have no problems with using OSB where cost has to be minimal...


----------



## BKTX (Feb 25, 2018)

If there is support every 24" under OSB board then it can work well on desk or a shelf. Use a 2x4 stud for support. The only problem for desk would be OSB's rough surface and edges.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Buy two bedside tables with drawers. Lay a mahogany door on top.
Use gravity to stick them together. The top will not float away.

My computer desk is 32" wide and 96" long. Gross and invisible 2x4 frame.
Sheet of 5/8 furniture grade Doug fir plywood for a top. Slop of Varathane.
Badly needs a cable tray underneath.
2 computers, 2 printers and a scanner keep the top from floating out the window.

I forget when I put it together. 6-8 years ago. Even with all the pushing, shoving and machine replacements,
I don't think the top has shifted even 1/4 inch.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Funny thread. I think anyone builds a desk out of OSB should make a matching chair out of it so they can really experience the splinters.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

DarkDubzs said:


> Why's that?


Why? Very, very ugly and very, very weak. OSB has no strength.

George


----------

